

Apple: No new apps in store during holidays - arpit
http://www.cnn.com/2010/TECH/mobile/11/10/itunes.connect/index.html?eref=rss_tech&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+rss/cnn_tech+(RSS:+Technology)

======
BenSS
Why is this even ranked up? The article even says it's just like last year.

------
smountcastle
Developers should all be well aware of the annual holiday closing and plan
accordingly. App store sales on Christmas Day have been very high. Here's
Flurry's report from last year as an example:
[http://www.mobilecrunch.com/2009/12/28/flurry-app-store-
sees...](http://www.mobilecrunch.com/2009/12/28/flurry-app-store-sees-record-
breaking-christmas-50-growth-from-november-to-december/)

